# opinions on maxant and BM extractor



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I am very happy with my Maxant. Part of the consideration for me was shipping distance. Maxant (headquarters) is in Massachusetts. How close is BM to you?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Krantz Co. (see ad to your right) is currently shipping Maxant extractors for "No Shipping Charge".

The entire issue is going to revolve around the # of hives to want to build up to, the amount of time you want to spend extracting, and if you are going to setup a service to some of the bee keepers around you to extract their honey for them( a per frame charge or a % of the honey and you keep the cappings is a nice way to help you pay for your extractor. Don't let others run your extractor. You do it! better for your equipment that way.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Maxant manfactured in the USA
Brushy Mountain manfactured in ????????????


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

BM manufactured in Italy. Lots of hems, no welds.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an ancient Maxant 3100P that is solid as a rock. Only needed to replace the ball bearing (my fault). Go Maxant and don't look back.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Krantz offers free shipping on "some" Maxant extractors but not the 1400 that was posted in the thread. I would opt for the Maxant. Just the thickness of their stainless steel should tell you something.


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I bought the smaller Maxant, then just got the paralax gear motor. I have seldom seen quality like this, except on some machinist tools, or my $250 shoulder plane.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

So what would be the best procedure to get 2 1400's?

To the middle of the country.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Pick up the phone and give me a call!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Maxant all the way!! I have the 3100p because I wanted something I could move in and out of the house easily.


----------



## JRGN (Nov 27, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> BM manufactured in Italy. Lots of hems, no welds.


Thanks, makes alot of differance how one is made and put together, I deal with BM a good bit ( great people and customer service )but leaning toward the Maxant, will be ready to pull the trigger within the next couple of weeks. thanks for all of the replies. Jr.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

no brainer ... Maxant ... American made quality


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Maxant 20 frame extractor 2 yrs old. No problems, no plastic. They were easy to deal with over the phone, I'm happy and would purchase a second one if I ever have the need.


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> Pick up the phone and give me a call!


You told me you wouldn't answer..... 





So I bought another one. BUT I .........


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

............


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

MAXANT said:


> Pick up the phone and give me a call!


How long will you be offering the free freight? I only have two hives so a 3100p is probably bigger than I need, but it sure looks nice!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a 3100 about a month ago and have used it already and I love it. I got the hand-cranked model but got the power upgrade, so I can extract if I have electricity or not.  And it is the right size that I can pick up and move around without too much trouble. However, when I ordered mine, they were out of hats.

Maxant: Have you got the new hats in yet?


----------



## Ozone (May 24, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> ............


Well spoken.... 

I plan to get two 1400's very soon.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

No hats yet!!! I need to call and find out why the delay!!!


----------



## tbeckett (May 19, 2011)

I bought the Maxant 3100 hand crank then upgraded to the Power version and i love the quality and speed. I am now looking at getting the 1400 model more to decrease the time spent extracting than overrunning the capacity of the 3100. Besides keeping two running when extracting seems like a pretty good way to save time to me. 

I have called Maxant and they have ALWAYS been helpful in guiding me and offering information.

Great company, Great Product, Great People!!!


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

MAXANT said:


> No hats yet!!! I need to call and find out why the delay!!!


Hats? Save one for me at EAS this summer!


----------

